# Guess whos happy



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 17, 2017)

@zombiesniper is just got his 500mm back from henrys
1


Guess whos happy by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jan 17, 2017)

Great shot, Logan!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2017)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Great shot, Logan!



Indeed! Well-done! You did great on this shot of your dad! he looks GENUINELY happy to have the big lens back from repair.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 17, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Great shot, Logan!


Thank you


Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## annamaria (Jan 17, 2017)

Nicely done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2017)

It was like I'd lost all will to go outside!
Now I have purpose again. lol.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 17, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Nicely done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2017)

Awww... that's adorable..  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice best portrait yet


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 18, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Nice best portrait yet


Thank you


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 18, 2017)

My! What a long....lens you have.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2017)

I assume it comes with wheels.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope that things fluid proof.... great shot....


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2017)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 18, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> Nominated for POTM


Thanks!


----------



## Destin (Jan 18, 2017)

It's so.... big! Better hold onto it tight this time


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 18, 2017)

I bet this was shot " in the moment " and not posed too, wasn't it?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 18, 2017)

He snuck in on me having a moment. lol


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 18, 2017)

Is this posing already sexual content?  

Jokes aside, nicely done. Good captured 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

